
Tesla to raise vehicle prices, keep more stores open - sahin-boydas
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-price/tesla-to-raise-vehicle-prices-keep-more-stores-open-idUSKBN1QS0JF
======
pilif
Can't decide whether this is an unprecedented display of lack of
professionalism or a trick to get people to purchase more cars nearing the end
of the quarter (because they are dangling the "prices will go up" sign in
front of buyers).

~~~
ChrisRR
It might be because Tesla tried to get around the odd law that says all cars
have to be sold via a middle man. They might have had some sort of legal
response to that.

